# Three Rivers Mixed bag got spooled. 1/6/2013



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Video Report.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Art51WKW0co
 
Fishing Perdido, styx and little black water with a mix of fish. Topped it off by getting spooled.


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

That's a good video. One piece of advice though is that the sound really, really sucks on the gopro cameras when you're using the waterproof case. If you're going to be doing much talking it works better if you use the other housing that is not waterproof. I always use the waterproof housing because I'm usually on the water when I'm shooting videos. Also, I'm sending you a pm with some other information that may be helpful to you. It is instructions for a very easy to make and cheap telescoping pole mount that will fit in your rod holders. This will give you some additional camera angles that you may be interested in. Keep up the good reports!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

J Smithers said:


> That's a good video. One piece of advice though is that the sound really, really sucks on the gopro cameras when you're using the waterproof case. If you're going to be doing much talking it works better if you use the other housing that is not waterproof. I always use the waterproof housing because I'm usually on the water when I'm shooting videos. Also, I'm sending you a pm with some other information that may be helpful to you. It is instructions for a very easy to make and cheap telescoping pole mount that will fit in your rod holders. This will give you some additional camera angles that you may be interested in. Keep up the good reports!


Thanx, Ill definitely be interested in looking into that.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

like this


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

CatHunter said:


> like this
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1rlZWkF22Y


Similar to this but more of a beefed up version. One of my kayak buddies turned me on to the one I have.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

When you edit your video you need to find the option to "maximize audio." It will boost your volume if you're using a gopro. Here's a link to the gopro mount that i'm building. The video is from bbarton that stays on the kayak forum.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

There are so many ways to use the GoPro and get creative with it.


----------

